# Pepe Picture Thread



## faeline (Jun 16, 2021)

I absolutely adore my darling.

Pepe flew into our house on 14 May (I think), we first found her in our study on 15 May, where there is no open windows and I live 10+ floors up. At first I thought she was tame, since she hopped onto my hand but turns out she was just too hungry. Confused, we tried oat cereal but figured that might be too big. I have a whole tub of millet that I eat as porridge, I figured the smallest grain might be the best for now until we do some research on what to do with a bird.









Bringing her to the box I fixed up. Off screen, the human is in an awkward posture.









The view of the box, while we did research in the internet on what to do for it. 









2 days later at the vet, housed in a temporarily repurposed laundry basket, while we check around our neighborhood if anyone lost a budgie.









The next day, after zero replies on Facebook, lost pet alert app and lost pet posters, we officially named her Pepe and got her the cage where she lives in now. Because we had to grab her to bring to the vet, she was very afraid of us.









And this is Pepe on 30 Jun, who finally stepped onto my hand for the first time since the first day she arrived at my house.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She's so cute. I'm so glad to see her rescue story. She's certainly got a happy future ahead of her! 💙


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Love the pictures and story of Pepe so far! I'll be looking forward to seeing lots more pictures of her in the future.
Thank you for rescuing her and giving her a safe and loving home.*


----------



## faeline (Jun 16, 2021)

This is Pepe's second day in the cage, we kinda played music and let her be, because we know that she's still nervous. I would come back to talk and sing to her once in a while. We were experimenting with genres until we realized that she seems to like jazzy music when she started tapping her feet with the beat.





Our toys started arriving, so we started adding them to the cage. We also decided to bring her to the study during the daytime, as that's really where we are at most of the time, and it's an enclosed room which we intend to let her out when she's finally ready.









We were trying out different genres of songs when suddenly she started singing with anime songs (truly my bird because I'm a huge anime fan myself!) Now we have built up a magical girls playlist for her! Before we knew about her gender, I joked that since she's such a magical girl theme song budgie, she's got to be a girl!





The first natural wood perch arrived! This is still one of her favorite branch to strip and rub herself.


----------



## faeline (Jun 16, 2021)

Been a long time since I updated...

The toys were in but the Pepe wasn't interested, we figured it might be because the toys were too far away and we shifted the location of one... the response was immediate.






So we realized that placement was key, and we started rearranging some stuffs around to get her interested in toys. She used to be very uncomfortable with swings, but now she loves swings!









The second visit to the vet, which the vet informed us that actually most of her mites were dead and apparently someone had previously applied medication on her, as well as that the previous owner probably didn't treat her well, given how terrified she was of hands, and also that she had a cracked beak from malnutrition. The vet told us to try to get her to bath or we give her a shower to get rid of the dead mites, then apply another round of mites spray on her. We gave her a bathing pool but she did not want to go there, hence we decided a spray bottle was needed. I sprayed upwards in a specific direction, and after she discovered it, she actually played around in the water until she was entirely wet.









It was a warm sunny day, so I read Harry Potter to her as we waited for her feathers to dry. I remember that day she was especially chirpy and happy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Was this an Avian Vet that told you to use a spray? You should never use a mite spray on a budgie. 
Not only can the spray get into the budgie's eyes and nares, it can and will preen the feathers and ingest the spray which may not be good for the bird.
Budgies should be treated for mites using a spot-on ivermectin treatment or Scatt Spot-On Treatment.

Are the mites all gone now? The cage and everything in it have to be thoroughly cleaned and disinfected to prevent re-infestation.*


----------



## faeline (Jun 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Was this an Avian Vet that told you to use a spray? You should never use a mite spray on a budgie.
> Not only can the spray get into the budgie's eyes and nares, it can and will preen the feathers and ingest the spray which may not be good for the bird.
> Budgies should be treated for mites using a spot-on ivermectin treatment or Scatt Spot-On Treatment.
> 
> Are the mites all gone now? The cage and everything in it have to be thoroughly cleaned and disinfected to prevent re-infestation.*


It was an avian vet that told me to use a spray. The mites are all gone now, and I did a full clean up as well.


----------

